# Question for those who feed S&C freeze dried patties to adult dogs.



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My crew does well with S&C treats (especially duck since learning we should not feed chicken to Hope) so when ordering their ZP bags, I tossed in a bag of S&C freeze dried Duck/Goose patties.

Last night for dinner, I filled the measuring spoon some with their ZP and crumbled some of a S&C patty on top and then added water and supplements as usual.

Doubt that I will have Hope to a place that I can exclusively feed her S&C at any given meal but I likely can the other two.

For those who have adult-not puppies-who weigh 3-4 pounds, how much do you give them at each meal? The bag says 3 patties for a 6 pound dog so for my 3 pounder, I suppose I could start with about 1.5 patties per day. I know as with any raw-PMR or premade-I will need to watch body shape/size but I wondered if you find that yours need more or less than directed?

Anyone else mix this in with ZP?

Thanks!


----------



## LolaKaty (Jul 18, 2012)

I give my almost 3 pounder 1/2 of a freeze dried patty in the morning and 1/2 in the evening with a few ZP squares mixed in and I give my 4 1/2 pounder 3/4 in the morning and 3/4 in the evening also with a few ZP square mixed in. They both gobble it down!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks!

Sometimes I feel like I have to look at packages (just to start, I watch body weight/shape condition after that) and figure that I am feeding 11 pounds of dog (total combined weight of all 3) and almost split from that! haha!

Last night I gave them about 1/3 patty each along with mostly ZP.

They have not been asked to be fed this morning (Saturday and my husband is still in a warm bed with tons of down filled goodness so they are with him, smart dogs) but will likely hold the S&C for just one meal add-in a day. 

I have one with chronic colitis so I go quickly with nothing and try to introduce as little new stuff to her ever.

Thanks, again!


----------



## LolaKaty (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you for all your informative posts. I have learned so much from you!!!! Actually ZP gives my dogs loose stools so I only give a little mixed in daily.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I feed both my girls 1 patty each per meal. Izzie is 4 lbs and Bella is like 8.5, but Bella is like.. borderline weight wise.. she can prolly stand to lose a few ounces. Not sure if it's the correct amount, but it works for us.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Roxy is, unfortunately, a bit over weight. At least one pound. She's probably about 6 pounds now. Trying to get that weight off, but living with two other dogs and family members................. anyways... I feed her 1/2 patty in the morning and 1/2 at night. That's what I had read on here at one point. But, now you are making me think.... hmm.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

My 4-5 pounders eat 2 patties a day so I'd say they're about right on as far as recommendation goes? But we don't feed it exclusively. With my younger pups I often crumble some up & use it as a topper for their ZP. Makes them eat better.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I feed stella and chewies as an add on to kibble. I use 1/3 patty each for my 3 chi's. They love it, but it is really expensive!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, Hope has done great with the Duck, Duck Goose variety mixed in with her Ziwipeak!

Next we will be introducing the Rabbit variety.

Thanks!


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Karen, I've been awol for a while so I may have missed the reason for you switching food for your girls, so I''m going to ask it now. Why are you switching up from ZP? Are you just adding in the S&C for variety or are you getting rid of the ZP for good? Curious because I deviated from the ZP right before I went and got crazy and got another chi, but now both are back on the ZP. I trust your dog food judgement, so that is why I'm being nosy. Also, while I'm jacking your thread, do you know anything about Darwin's?? I need to just pick a food and go with it!!

Thanks in advance

Amy


----------



## LolaKaty (Jul 18, 2012)

Ditto, I value your judgement also, so I was wondering what supplements you add to their food.
Thanks,
Karen


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I have not heard of Darwin's. I will have to go check it out! I am super happy that premades are getting so much attention and appear to be popping up more and more.

I do not think that I can ever safely move Hope off ZP. Too risky so I am looking to supplement and also offer protein variety. They (ZP) are coming out with a Beef variety soon and rabbit (it is available canned but not air dried) is in testing.

Since they cannot get to that fast enough for me, I want to help her tolerance of different proteins as soon as possible so am looking around.

Her holistic Vet explained that Lamb is a warm animal and that would not have been good for her system. It was not. She also encouraged me to remove chicken (freeze dried treats) and that has made a positive difference.

She asked if I had offered her Duck/Goose and I had not. Tried S&C treats in Duck and she did well and then branched out to the Duck/Goose dried patties but more as a topper as has been shared here as well. She has done great with these changes. 

I plan to order the rabbit, in S&C next and then hoping that the beef will be out soon in ZP. If I had a rotation of 4 or more proteins I'd be happy. They get fish oil and the ZP has the green-lipped mussels so they already have Venison, Fish, Duck and Goose. I'd like to add Beef and/of Rabbit as well and then I feel as if they would be well covered.


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Karen,

Still confused. Why do you want to move Hope (and the others??) off ZP? Are you unhappy with it? Also, you have not mentioned venison (which is what my girls are on.) Sorry to be nosy, but I want to make sure there isn't a problem with the ZP (and as I said before, I trust your example.) Sorry if I am just being dense and missing a big chunk of the puzzle...

Amy


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I would NEVER want to move them from ZP. It is such a great food and they all do so well on it! Right now though, she can only tolerate the Venison and I want her (and the others) to get a variety of protein sources in their food. Since ZP does not have a Duck/Goose or Rabbit, I have to try adding others but INTO her bowl of ZP rather than as a replacement.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I would NEVER want to move them from ZP. It is such a great food and they all do so well on it! Right now though, she can only tolerate the Venison and I want her (and the others) to get a variety of protein sources in their food. Since ZP does not have a Duck/Goose or Rabbit, I have to try adding others but INTO her bowl of ZP rather than as a replacement.


Stella and Chewy's has a rabbit variety? Cool! Will have to try it for my two. I tried the frozen Primal rabbit and they didn't love it.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Our store doesn't carry the rabbit S&C's.  At least last I checked. They only just got in the Venison S&C's but that does not good since mine get venison ZP once in a while. LOL I'll have to ask about the Rabbit....


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I couldn't find the rabbit online . I don't know if our store can get it.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

http://www.stellaandchewys.com/dog-driedrabbit.php

Natural K9 Supplies shows it on their site but choices are absent. 
Stella and Chewys Absolutely Rabbit Dinner for Dogs

Just coming in so we should find it soon!


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Karen. Now I understand. Now for the next question: why is it important to have a variety of protein sources? Don't mean to sound like a stooge (it comes natural)! thanks

Amy


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Does the S&C help make the ZP last longer and more economical? Or does it pretty much even out in price at the end? Are you feeding other supplements besides fish oil?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Talked with naturalK9supplies.com yesterday and the freeze dried rabbit will be at retail mid-January. He was loading it on their site but it was not active and I found it before it was ready. BUT. It is coming!

I prefer a variety of proteins for a couple of reasons. Each offers a different set of amino acids which I think is helpful. I also do not want their systems getting accustomed to one protein in the event that say, I am not able to get venison which is their primary protein source today. So, I am after variety.

2 of mine get Nupro with evening meals, all get Prozyme enzymes mixed in their food and each gets a supplement (tea pills) as prescribed by the Holistic vet. Ruby a ligament strengthener, Eden one to assist with dry ear tips and Hope one for her chronic colitis issues.


----------

